# badly thin horses, Im at a loss here!



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a very hard time believing that you call this person a "friend", and that the sheriff has truly been advised of what goes on and has nothing more to say than what you posted. Something here doesn't fit. Do you not have a humane society where you are? To me it sounds like this person has SERIOUS psychological issues, and when folks torture animals as you described it often escalates to people. Personally, I would make sure the sheriff is aware of ALL of it. Take pictures, whatever you need to. THis is ridiculous that you allow it to continue.:evil:


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I would call the humane society and let them know about the abuse she has done to these animals. This is horrible and should not be allowed to go on.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You need a different class of friend. I'd _never_ call someone who tortured, starved, and killed their animals a friend. :evil:

There has to be an ACO in your area who will take this seriously.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Does she HAVE hay to feed? If not and you can afford some, offer to buy her a ton of hay to get the horses by until whoever you've reported it to gets out there, at least then you've done what YOU can to help the horses...
Kathy


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Take some video and call the press. I'd even contact national media. Put your video on utube quickly. The story can spread and it will spur the local authorities to do their job.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Get armed if she knows where you live. 
Insist the authorities do something, have as many people call and complain as you can enlist - call the ASPCA. 
There was a local animal hoarder in the paper, they said it is a mental disorder (no kidding), and the hoarder would get mental treatment not necessarily prison time and not be allowed to own pets. But, this is beyond hoarding - its horrid.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm with the others - I can't believe you call this person a friend.

However - on the authorities not doing anything, I'm not surprised. I live where there is no true animal control. We have the sherrif and a dog catcher. Dog catcher catches stray/nusiance dogs - that is it. Sherrif might do something if they catch abuse in the act but only "monitor" the situation (if that) if its reported but they don't see it. Thin animals are not removed as long as there is some type of feed on the farm for the animals - even if it is crappy. 

Or they might do something if they get tons of calls from various people over the same person. Seems to annoy them into action more than anything.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

Skinny horses are bad enough, but outright animal abuse is something to be taken seriously. Bleeding out the dog and breaking her leg and spine is a sick, sick person. Trying to do a c-section on a horse that she just shot is not something any normal person would do. These are crimes and need to be reported!!!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok maybe I should rephrase the friend thing because I am keeping her around so I CAN inform the sheriff in charge. our humane society does not handle large animal cases that is left to the sheirff who makes the visits. I have purchased feed and hay for her when I have had the money to do it but at this point I dont have it. Why are you people criticizing me when I have tried to get help for these animals????? You act like Im the one doing it! I go to church with the officer in charge of the case and trick her into sending me pictures of the horses every week before I know I will be seeing him so he can know inbetween visits whats going on. I have contacted the ASPCA before and this girl is out of their jurisdiction and told me to call the sheriff, the humane society wont do jack about the small animals and I dont know why. The small ones look good and LOOK taken care of, there is no proof other than the texts I have shown them and the fact there are so many out there. Please STOP CRITICIZING ME!!!!!!! I am NOT the one causing this, Im trying to help them.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a local rescue you can get involved? And I'm with Corporal, call the media. A local news station is probably just dying for any type of dramatic story they kind find.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

none that are legit. I will call around and see what I can stir up. This girl needs to loose these animals.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Watch a lot CSI episodes so you know what police may look for, then take her for a walk in the woods and...come back without her. If you get my not so vague drift.
Of course chances are that even if the woman was found police won't bother investigating the loss of this woman much because of what kind of person she was.

I am a firm believer that people who abuse animals should have the same done to them.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Watch a lot CSI episodes so you know what police may look for, then take her for a walk in the woods and...come back without her. If you get my not so vague drift.
> Of course chances are that even if the woman was found police won't bother investigating the loss of this woman much because of what kind of person she was.
> 
> I am a firm believer that people who abuse animals should have the same done to them.


You know-there are people on the internet who would take you seriously. You really should be more careful of what you tell people to do. It is not as "anonymous" as you think. Why would you suggest someone stoop to the level of the abuser and risk ruining their life too? Wow.

I think the media is a great idea. As well as any animal activist groups, etc......the more the merrier. Draw a TON of attention to this. But, as they say-keep your friends close and your enemies closer.....watch your back. I would not put anything past this person. She is a sick sick person.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> You know-there are people on the internet who would take you seriously. You really should be more careful of what you tell people to do. It is not as "anonymous" as you think. Why would you suggest someone stoop to the level of the abuser and risk ruining their life too? Wow.
> 
> I think the media is a great idea. As well as any animal activist groups, etc......the more the merrier. Draw a TON of attention to this. But, as they say-keep your friends close and your enemies closer.....watch your back. I would not put anything past this person. She is a sick sick person.


Wow, indeed. I would be surprised if anyone took what I said seriously. I remember a thread where people were suggesting a house be burned down with the people inside. No one said a word then because naturally they weren't serious. 
I'm not sure what being anonymous is about. I have no problem telling anyone who I am. I still stand by my last statement and would say it a thousand time over. People who abuse animals are the scum of the earth and should have done to them exactly what they did to those they abused.
If someone actually acted on my words though, they were already heading in that direction. Sane people don't do that. In that case, an animal abuser would be non-existent and an unstable person would be locked up. And I don't in any way, shape, or form, believe the OP is a bit odd in the head. She's quite capable of knowing the difference between right or wrong, otherwise she wouldn't be commenting on the abuse, something she knows is wrong.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Wow, indeed. I would be surprised if anyone took what I said seriously. I remember a thread where people were suggesting a house be burned down with the people inside. No one said a word then because naturally they weren't serious.
> I'm not sure what being anonymous is about. I have no problem telling anyone who I am. I still stand by my last statement and would say it a thousand time over. People who abuse animals are the scum of the earth and should have done to them exactly what they did to those they abused.
> If someone actually acted on my words though, they were already heading in that direction. Sane people don't do that. In that case, an animal abuser would be non-existent and an unstable person would be locked up. And I don't in any way, shape, or form, believe the OP is a bit odd in the head. She's quite capable of knowing the difference between right or wrong, otherwise she wouldn't be commenting on the abuse, something she knows is wrong.


You go for it. Far be it from me to EVER advise anyone on the internet to "take someone out into the woods......" Truth is you have NO idea who the OP is, altho she sounds rather "normal". She could very well do as you say, and the next thing you know someone comes knocking at your door. They may have 
been headed in that direction..." sure-but you "tipped them over the edge", so to speak. I agree that the person she is talking about is scum, and deserves no better than the treatment she has given to the animals. All I am saying is you have no idea how someone will take your words, nor does anyone here know you either. Sure didn't sound like you were kidding, and there was nothing to indicate that. I responded to how your written word was perceived. Perception in everything, whether or not that was how you intended it is beside the point.
As far as the "being anonymous"-you never are. If you look at my signature you may guess I know more than I may say. Whether or not you like it-again-beside the point.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> You know-there are people on the internet who would take you seriously. You really should be more careful of what you tell people to do. It is not as "anonymous" as you think. Why would you suggest someone stoop to the level of the abuser and risk ruining their life too? Wow.
> 
> I think the media is a great idea. As well as any animal activist groups, etc......the more the merrier. Draw a TON of attention to this. But, as they say-keep your friends close and your enemies closer.....watch your back. I would not put anything past this person. She is a sick sick person.


I fully agree that people should get what they give but in this case it needs to be prison time and banned from owning any sort of animal. I am definately keeping my enemies VERY close right now.. Its the only way I can possilby even start to try and protect these poor animals. Im just waiting on the call that 1 or all of them have turned on her. She is very sick, finding skeletons of dead animals putting them back together... I am all for waiting for a large animal to get to bone then bury the remains if no other option is available but soooo not putting them back together. She had the one really bad mare, the mother of 1 of the 2 year olds, that died, once decomposed enough she drug her up to the barn and put the horse back together and still has her under blankets as far as I know as if she is still alive. She has been in an institution before when she was 8 or 9 but refuses to see a theripist ever again. I wish theripy could fix her or even meds but they wont help, I dont like saying bad things of people but this is a serial killer in the making if you ask my opinion......


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> She had the one really bad mare, the mother of 1 of the 2 year olds, that died, once decomposed enough she drug her up to the barn and put the horse back together and still has her under blankets as far as I know as if she is still alive.


I just...don't even... Mind is boggled.

So have you shown local law enforcement/ACO pictures of the conditions of the animals, the dead ones you've seen, etc? Sorry if you already stated that, I skimmed through the posts. You calling and complaining does little but a picture is worth 1,000 words, as they say. If they still won't help you, call the local media. Make such a big stink that they HAVE to take action. If people knew this was going on in their community, I'm pretty sure they'd start to care. Time to raise awareness.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Franknbeans, we obviously think about things differently. I will start adding "j/k" to any of my posts where I'm not serious to avoid confusion. Actually I'll put in my signature since I joke a lot here in the forum. Will save time. My friend once wrote a disclaimer for her self. I think I may do that, too. 
I have seen your posts often enough to know you can be as vehement as myself so I will let this one go. It's not important enough to me.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So wait, there is no Animal Control, humane society or legit news source in your area? I find that hard to believe. I can't imagine there are too many places in America without even a local newspaper.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Arrows-I am with you. I cannot even FATHOM knowing someone even remotely like this. I would be beyond upset. THis sounds like something on Tv. Criminal Minds comes to mind. That show has some of the sickest whackos around.

And she has been institutionalized? And the authorities are paying no attention? This is exactly what nightmares are made of.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I know, right! I just can't understand how someone so mentally ill falls through the cracks like that, but the even more tragic reality is that it's probably not unheard of.

Especially here in Fort Wayne. We've had a TON of hoarders busted these past few years. Dead cats stacked as high as your eyeballs kept in basement freezers, and the like. Yeesh. 

OP, I encourage you to shout this from the rooftops! Be the squeaky wheel and you will get oiled first.:wink: I went into veterinary medicine because I firmly believe that humans have a duty to be the voice to those who cannot speak for themselves. Make those animals be heard, I know you can do it.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

calicokatt said:


> Does she HAVE hay to feed? If not and you can afford some, offer to buy her a ton of hay to get the horses by until whoever you've reported it to gets out there, at least then you've done what YOU can to help the horses...
> Kathy


 if she can't afford to feed her horses then she shouldn't have them plain and simple


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> I fully agree that people should get what they give but in this case it needs to be prison time and banned from owning any sort of animal. I am definately keeping my enemies VERY close right now.. Its the only way I can possilby even start to try and protect these poor animals. Im just waiting on the call that 1 or all of them have turned on her. She is very sick, finding skeletons of dead animals putting them back together... I am all for waiting for a large animal to get to bone then bury the remains if no other option is available but soooo not putting them back together. She had the one really bad mare, the mother of 1 of the 2 year olds, that died, once decomposed enough she drug her up to the barn and put the horse back together and still has her under blankets as far as I know as if she is still alive. She has been in an institution before when she was 8 or 9 but refuses to see a theripist ever again. I wish theripy could fix her or even meds but they wont help, I dont like saying bad things of people but this is a serial killer in the making if you ask my opinion......


maybe try an intervention/ and have you TOLD her what she's doing is wrong? maybe the illness won't let her see that on her own also next time she says she's thinking of buying a horse I'd try and contact the seller and tell them not to sell to her. This seems like a really sad situation and is she actually on anymeds/is she taking them? how old is she? therapy stratagies have likely changed from when she was a kid there's more symapathy and unedrstanding now


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay I really dont know what to think on this. I cant see how law enforcement hasnt done anything and how 10 horses can eat down 66 acres of grass. All these dead animals around and things shes done and yet she still has the horses. There is no way that there is no Humane society that does not deal with large animals ASPCA is all animals. If this is a legit case take pics email them to the ASPCA. Keeping enemies close? Your not protecting the animals by staying close to this person, your enabeling them by pretending to be friends and buying hay and feed. I dont care what anyone says if this is what is truely going on Contact ASPCA PERIOD. all I'm going to say. TRR


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

AlexS said:


> So wait, there is no Animal Control, humane society or legit news source in your area? I find that hard to believe. I can't imagine there are too many places in America without even a local newspaper.


Well, try living in Wyoming where I live. We have no animal control, no real humane society(except a small private run "rescue", and the paper is a weekly paper that has no news except local news from the valley. They do not print any national news(too upsetting to the locals) we have a locally owned radio station, and no tv station....
The only way to get anything done about animal abuse is try to get the sheriff and brand inspector involved and then after about a year of "checking out the story",they may or maynot do anything, depending on what their name is.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

arrowsaway said:


> I just...don't even... Mind is boggled.
> 
> So have you shown local law enforcement/ACO pictures of the conditions of the animals, the dead ones you've seen, etc? Sorry if you already stated that, I skimmed through the posts. You calling and complaining does little but a picture is worth 1,000 words, as they say. If they still won't help you, call the local media. Make such a big stink that they HAVE to take action. If people knew this was going on in their community, I'm pretty sure they'd start to care. Time to raise awareness.


Yes, Photos have been shown, I do have more now that I will be showing to the officer. I talked to him today and he said sunday will be best due to be being the only one pretty much "on the inside" so to speak since she herself sends me the photos that I havent taken myself, titles and all so I lock the messages on my phone and go from there. Around here right now there are so many cases and only 1 officer handling them so he needs all the help he can get. I talked to our main news channel and they said call back monday that if the officers hands were still tied then they would do the report.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *Okay I really dont know what to think on this. I cant see how law enforcement hasnt done anything and how 10 horses can eat down 66 acres of grass. All these dead animals around and things shes done and yet she still has the horses. There is no way that there is no Humane society that does not deal with large animals ASPCA is all animals. If this is a legit case take pics email them to the ASPCA. Keeping enemies close? Your not protecting the animals by staying close to this person, your enabeling them by pretending to be friends and buying hay and feed. I dont care what anyone says if this is what is truely going on Contact ASPCA PERIOD. all I'm going to say. TRR*


10 is what she has left. There have been more plus cattle on the property which is 90% wooded. I am not buying feed and hay, I have my own horse that my money goes to and being disabled I cannot afford to take care of hers too, I made that clear before. I also stated that I have cantacted them. What part of I live in a small community with nothing dont you get??? We have 1 animal control officer thats for small animals, sheriff handles large animals and our humane society only handles small animals, the only rescue in our area that takes horses is not really any better than where they are because the lady knows nothing about horses. Dont judge until live live in a place like this where help is in short supply, alright?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I sent a PM to you. I can get some help for these animals. And there are things you can do too.

Look in your state code book, lawyers will have them, and your library should have them. You need the statutes on animal rights, or laws pertaining to livestock, as well as pets. Once you have those codes, cite them when you are talking to sheriff, as that way they won't bulldoze you.

Also, call your state capitol, and ask for USDA, and then ask for Ag inspector for OK, and make a formal complaint about this. They will go out and check USUALLY although much depends on vet who is doing it. And don't be surprised if the fool answering the phone says they don't have one, all states have them, but so many people who work in office don't know it.

Also, contact any and all equine rescue groups in your state, and tell them what you have told us here. Don't stop until someone listens to you.

Call your state senator and your state representative and complain, and also the Attorney General of your state, and tell them sheriff won't do anything.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

AlexS said:


> So wait, there is no Animal Control, humane society or legit news source in your area? I find that hard to believe. I can't imagine there are too many places in America without even a local newspaper.


 
There is a legit news source, read more carefully, there are no legit RESCUES around here for large animals


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Palomine said:


> I sent a PM to you. I can get some help for these animals. And there are things you can do too.
> 
> Look in your state code book, lawyers will have them, and your library should have them. You need the statutes on animal rights, or laws pertaining to livestock, as well as pets. Once you have those codes, cite them when you are talking to sheriff, as that way they won't bulldoze you.
> 
> ...


Alot of very good ideas, about to reply to your pm.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Palomine said:


> I sent a PM to you. I can get some help for these animals. And there are things you can do too.
> 
> Look in your state code book, lawyers will have them, and your library should have them. You need the statutes on animal rights, or laws pertaining to livestock, as well as pets. Once you have those codes, cite them when you are talking to sheriff, as that way they won't bulldoze you.
> 
> ...


 I agree the rescue does NOT have to be local next town over or a couple three hours away it shouldn't matter I most definatly would drive that far for this case


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Palomine: Just sent you another pm.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is one gelding I managed to get away from this girl back in 2008. YES I TURNED HER IN FOR HIS CONDITION! He is not even 2 years old in these photos. My vet and myself worked VERY close on this guy to try and save him but we did go ahead and put him to rest as his injuries and malnutrition were too much on his little system. I tried my best to make his last days on earth as pleasent as could be, Im not too sure if it did much good but he seemed happy while being brushed off fed and doctored. I know alot of people would say put him down automatically but the vet said if his leg wasnt bad he may hae a chance, when the vet did the xrays and found his leg to be fractured in numerous places he was put down on the spot to keep him from hurting. We took him from her place to the vet then home, his xrays were taken a week later. These photos are graphic, none of her others are this bad yet that I know of but I will find out and get photos of the current horses soon.

When I first met him just before loading him to take him home:: 


































After we got him home::


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Photos cont. ::


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my heavens. Oh my!! Bawling right now.

Girl that lady is totally deranged. Please stay safe, I really hope the others aren't anywhere near that poor guy. She should have had been forbidden to own after HIM!!
Outrageous! 
I have no legal help for you, but I'm so praying for strength and resolution!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

FlyGap said:


> Oh my heavens. Oh my!! Bawling right now.
> 
> Girl that lady is totally deranged. Please stay safe, I really hope the others aren't anywhere near that poor guy. She should have had been forbidden to own after HIM!!
> Outrageous!
> ...


Thank you for your support. I have been trying for nearly 5 years to get this girl banned from having animals. I have other photos of some others but are too graphic for this site as the horses in the photos are already dead....


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

what part of STATE not TOWN do you not understand. Im not judging anyone. I am simply stating that ASPCA is a federal association they know who to contact. If the matter is this severe as you are saying No one in the US is going to ignore such a thing. And ASPCA will get on the sheriffs *** about it. All I'm going to say on this matter.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't call PETA! We want them helped, not killed. 97% of the animals that they rescue are euthanized. See, the founder of PETA, Ingrid Newkirk, has Munchausen syndrome. It's a mental illness, a kind of personality disorder, where nurses want to kill their patients. They want to "help" them, but they somehow believe that the only way to help them is to, well, murder them. The PETA headquarters is listed as a slaughterhouse in Virginia.

The more you know!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

mudpie said:


> Whatever you do, don't call PETA! We want them helped, not killed. 97% of the animals that they rescue are euthanized. See, the founder of PETA, Ingrid Newkirk, has Munchausen syndrome. It's a mental illness, a kind of personality disorder, where nurses want to kill their patients. They want to "help" them, but they somehow believe that the only way to help them is to, well, murder them. The PETA headquarters is listed as a slaughterhouse in Virginia.
> 
> The more you know!


 
Oh wow. I didnt know that. I wondered why alot of the animals thru there were put down but had no clue that was why... Thats horrible!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Cowgirl, I can only say, "Dear God in heaven" - those pics of your rescue are mind-bendingly horrible. Good for you for trying. You need to be very careful, and I will be keeping you in my prayers that you're successful in getting law enforcement involved this weekend. This lady is truly psycho and not in a pleasantly nuts sort of way. 

Be very careful.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ladytrails said:


> Cowgirl, I can only say, "Dear God in heaven" - those pics of your rescue are mind-bendingly horrible. Good for you for trying. You need to be very careful, and I will be keeping you in my prayers that you're successful in getting law enforcement involved this weekend. This lady is truly psycho and not in a pleasantly nuts sort of way.
> 
> Be very careful.


Thank you, Ill need all the prayers I get get with this one after this long of working on it.. I am being as careful as possible but honestly Im more worried about the animals than myself.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

cowgirlup07 said:


> Thank you, Ill need all the prayers I get get with this one after this long of working on it.. I am being as careful as possible but honestly Im more worried about the animals than myself.


You're no good to the animals if you get hurt, yourself. They need you to take care of yourself  .


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> Photos cont. ::


I am sad that this has to happen in this day and age to these wonderful 
animals they don't deserve this kind of treatment 
the woman should put behind bars and never own animals ever 

I am now happy this horse in a better and safe place where he can run free
God Bless you


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

From the Oklahoma Animal Cruelty Statutes:


*§ *
*1685. Cruelty to Animals.*​ 
Any person who shall willfully or maliciously overdrive, overload, torture, destroy or

kill, or cruelly beat or injure, maim or mutilate, any animal in subjugation or captivity,
whether wild or tame, and whether belonging to himself or to another, or deprive any
such animal of necessary food, drink or shelter; or who shall cause, procure or permit any
such animal to be so overdriven, overloaded, tortured, destroyed or killed, or cruelly
beaten or injured, maimed or mutilated, or deprived of necessary food, drink or shelter; or
who shall willfully set on foot, instigate, engage in, or in any way further any act of
cruelty to any animal, or any act tending to produce such cruelty, shall be guilty of a
felony and shall be punished by imprisonment in the State Penitentiary not exceeding five
(5) years, or by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding one (1) year, or by a fine
not exceeding Five Hundred Dollars ($500.00). Any officer finding an animal so
maltreated or abused shall cause the same to be taken care of, and the charges therefore​
shall be a lien upon such animal, to be collected thereon as upon a pledge or a lien.​ 
That makes what she did to the dog a felony. Just for starters. Call state police.​
Here is a link to the statutes: www.oda.state.*ok*.us/forms/ogc/anc.pdf There is more in that sounds like it might apply as well.​ 
This person is terrifying. Protect yourself.​


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate to seem rude but it seems like you're cutting out a lot of resources by saying "there's no local rescue" contact the police the media any and ALL rescue groups in Your state show them these photos


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I know that little guy thanks you. You allowed him to experience kindness, safety, and proper care for the first time in his existence... and his spirit left the this world knowing these things. _Thank you._ From one animal lover to another.

I also want to support the other wonderful suggestions posted here. Especially the part about educating yourself in terms of local and state laws. The more you have the law on your side, the more likely it is something can be done. Throw the rule books at 'em. I am sending positive energy your way! You truly are an angel.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok. So- under location is says on you live in Comanche, Ok.. Well, maped it, and you are about 100 MILES AWAY FROM OKLAHOMA CITY. I am 100% sure there are many GREAT large animal rescues there. Most bigger animal rescues that have enough funding are willing to have the horses transported hundreds of miles (assuming they can handle the ride in their condition). And 100 miles... Is not that hard at all. And- looks like there are plenty of rescues in Lawton- thats about 40 miles away (judging from google maps) Heres a rescue in Comanche - 
Equine Now Horses for Sale
OR heres one around Comanche.. Looks like a very nice place.
K and L Farms Fizer Performance Horses

I am not accusing you of anything, just saying, if you are having trouble finding help in Comanche, look somewhere else!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

That horse is one of the worst cases I have ever seen.
God Bless You for fighting this for 5 years.
The anguish and sleepless nights. You have to go for a not fit to own.TO GET THIS LADY. We could call your local tv stations and your representives. Flood them with calls we will get on the news. It is sad it takes so much to get to thesolution.
PETA IS USLESS . They contacted me 4 months after the horses were rescued. This person needs to be In Jail!!!!!!!!!!!
I know you are stressed but our disgust is with people like this!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

dirtroadangel said:


> That horse is one of the worst cases I have ever seen.
> God Bless You for fighting this for 5 years.
> The anguish and sleepless nights. You have to go for a not fit to own.TO GET THIS LADY. We could call your local tv stations and your representives. Flood them with calls we will get on the news. It is sad it takes so much to get to thesolution.
> PETA IS USLESS . They contacted me 4 months after the horses were rescued. This person needs to be In Jail!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


just a question-are you near the OP? You have said "we" and "our"....like you are there, boots on the ground, so to speak.......which would be great, but don't say that unless you are making it happen.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you around here? I would greatly apprieciate the help! So would these animals, another has gone "missing" according to a text message she sent me. One of the 2 year olds called Rosie. No telling how long shes been gone as it took her a full week before even starting to look for the grey called "Baby Girl" that she found dead (I have photos of her after death). 

caseymyhorserocks: I will be contacting more people, Thank you. This is why I posted this was to get ideas of what else I can do.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> just a question-are you near the OP? You have said "we" and "our"....like you are there, boots on the ground, so to speak.......which would be great, but don't say that unless you are making it happen.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I LIVE IN FL. BUT WE CAN STILL CALL HER LOCaL REPS AND TV STATIONS TO VOICE OUR CONCERNS.
I can not believe the local aiyhorities aren't taking this serious.
You are right I shouldn'speak for othres but if we can all got together. We could.come up with something.
Cowgirl soon asI have my coffee and ponies will send you pm.
Let's become that squeaky wheel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Am in the barn but got my phone with me please call
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

dirtroadangel said:


> I LIVE IN FL. BUT WE CAN STILL CALL HER LOCaL REPS AND TV STATIONS TO VOICE OUR CONCERNS.
> I can not believe the local aiyhorities aren't taking this serious.
> You are right I shouldn'speak for othres but if we can all got together. We could.come up with something.
> Cowgirl soon asI have my coffee and ponies will send you pm.
> ...


I really did not ask where YOU were. I asked if you were near the OP, and you are NOT. Therefore, you have no idea what the resources are in her area, and I would hazard a guess that she probably knows better than you. It is great that you are willing to help, for sure, and hope you get somewhere. But try and understand that the same resources are not available everywhere. And why would the local reps care what someone in another STATE has to say? I think they care about their constituents, if even that.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

It isbetter to knit pick each other and then there is always critize the op. I am offering whatever help I can be of.
I meant her local reps. It has worked for me. I didn't say where I lived for your benefit.
This lady has been dealing with her own challenges.
And if she knew better she wouldn't be asking on such a public
forum( with all due respect cowgirl).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

OK everyone. I am new to this forum, but I was asked to join this group specifically for this case!!! I have the means and resources to get something done about this. I have a LOT of people and orgs involved already (as of this morning), but we need the EXACT address for the location of these animals!!! Can anyone provide this???


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

No info to help, but keeping fingers crossed for you. Don't forget to help protect our little OP - we think the hoarder is certifiable and maybe dangerous.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

stormyheart61605 said:


> OK everyone. I am new to this forum, but I was asked to join this group specifically for this case!!! I have the means and resources to get something done about this. I have a LOT of people and orgs involved already (as of this morning), but we need the EXACT address for the location of these animals!!! Can anyone provide this???


Thank God 
Good Luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

*TB Lover*

Man! I don't think people are CRITISIZING you, but I do agree with the others. Where in the heck do you live that you can't get the authorities to DO something. I live in PO-DUNK Georgia & even here we can get our authorities - local animal control, the Ga. Dept. of Agriculture, or our Sherrifs dept. to take action on most animal issues. Drive all of them CRAZY keep bothering them until SOMETHING is DONE!!!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

TimberRidgeRanch, you are wrong in thinking that law enforcement goes rushing out to the rescue. They couldn't care less in most cases. Somewhere I am sure there is a sheriff that rode to the rescue, by the law of averages there should be, but probably only 1 in the US, and I've not heard of him.

But I have dealt with sheriff after sheriff, in counties all across the US, in every state as a matter of fact, and they don't care.

I've had sheriffs tell me "there isn't any law about how people take care of their horses." "Those horses just need worming." "The horses are standing up and moving around." "I can't be bothered with this right now, we have real crimes to deal with." And the list is endless. And that isn't even giving you quotes from the deputies....

And don't count on state HSUS, ASPCA, or any humane group either, for the most part they are woefully understaffed, (in MO, there are 5 investigators to cover the whole state, want to take a guess how that works out?)

AND here's a bit of information that everyone needs to be aware of...many states right now are making it a misdemeanor, or a felony to take pictures of abused/starving/dead animals in factory farms/slaughter houses/feedlots, and yes, even pastures people can see from the road, so it may soon be illegal to even report this, because without pictures??? HOW CAN YOU PROVE IT?

Anyone who thinks it is easy to report this type of thing and get something done, either hasn't put it to the test, OR they are connected enough, or friends with people who can do something. Those people might get results, the rest of us don't unless you are good enough at raising sand and don't mind being fussed at for calling repeatedly.

But to wit, there was a woman I met here, that watched horses lie down and die from starvation on adjoining land. She called the only people she could think of, which was our county sheriff, over and over and over....nothing was done. Ever.

And in AL, I know for a fact, and it was reported in the newspaper in Grove Hill AL, that a deputy went out on horse neglect/death call, and he watched over period of 3 weeks while several horses DIED. And did nothing!!!!! He told that.

I've called on horses from Washington state, to Florida, to Virginia and other places to badger the sheriff or officials to do something, not to mention calling that state's AG, and the Agriculture Inspector for USDA in each state.

If a sheriff gets calls from all over US? He will do something generally, but that is what it takes, concentrated sand raising to get something done. Otherwise, the law doesn't care.


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

OP...I just tried to send you a message with my phone number but it won't send....can you pm me your name and phone number??? I need to get some info from you ASAP about all of this. OR, if anyone knows the OP, personally and has a way to contact her, would you please do so?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Stormy, I think she mentioned that she goes to church on Sundays and was planning to hook up with the law enforcement officer at church today. So, you might not hear from her until after services are over.


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^Thank you!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I find this all very interesting. As I earlier explained, where I live, as long as animal has some type of food and a water source,even snow in winter, they will leave it alone. Now, when the sheriff's department finally got involved on the 100 horses that were slowly being starved to death in the valley after a year, the state came and took the horses, took the guy to court and he got FOUR counts of animal abuse, which in this state is nothing at all, a misdemeour... Some horses were dead, others in pens with broken legs, the abuse was widespread...
BUT, as soon as the story got published in the big city papers, lawyers started calling us at the vet clinic(we were not the vets called on these horses)and harrassing us because the abusers RIGHTS had been violated and the lawyers volunteered to give the abuser free help to fight the county/state on this case. That is why he got off with only four counts.
So, I guess my rambling is that as soon as everyone steps in from out of state or wherever, then the "hoarder" might get free legal help and not only be able to keep her horses, but get more just because she can.
I am sorry that this is happening to the OP, but sometimes, unless you have legal help, you can get in more trouble by stepping intosomething like this


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

I am going to suggest that this may be more in the jurisdiction of "mental health" services than in "animal control"....

A person who does the kinds of harm to animals that you have written about (poisoning them, breaking their bones, bleeding them, shooting pregnant mares and then trying to cut out a foal) CAN and SHOULD be reported to the police (not just animal control) as a person in need of mental health services. 

Tell the police that THIS PERSON IS A DANGER TO OTHERS. Tell them what she is doing to animals (not the starvation as much as the other things - committing animal torture is a sign of possible psychopathic tendencies)

The police WILL pick her up, they WILL take her to a mental health center to be evaluated and she CAN be committed against her will if there is any evidence that she is not of sound mind.

Gather your evidence before you call...

Good luck!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

You cannot tell me that if the word got out that NO ONE would do anything about such a case. Too many people in this world to not care. 

I have had experience in rescueing horses as well as other farm animals. Its not easy this I know.. But to say the organizations do nothing is a crock of crap. sorry just my opinion. Rescues in each state have contacts in ajoining states and other resources. Courts etc. 
I know sheriffs can be lazy thats why Im saying STATE they will get after them if the case is serious enough. 
If you cant get anyone..and I mean anyone in the world to help b est to just walk away. Unless you plan on paying for their food and vet care. what else can be done. Sitting in a horse forum isnt doing a thing. 
JMO.. and Im done with this thread.
Good luck.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a suggestionbut am going to throw it out.
I know a vet or doctor can't give personel info.
If you know the vets in that area would they recognize the pics?
Or have some input as to the location?
Or I wonder if TV stations in that area may have some info.

She has to live near these people. That is scary.
It becomes a balancing act between property rights of the owner
and abuse of the animals.
I have seen animal control turn a blind eye to a horse that is a 1 on the scale -taking the side of the owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

In OK getting anyone to do anything about abusers of any animal and/or mental heatlh issues is pretty hard. Horses especially are considered livestock, thus property, and while the law quoted earlier in here SOUNDS ferocious it just plain isn't. 

I know of cases where once the horses were removed and the owner signed them over to the rescue, the DA drops the charges because "to pursue them would be a waste of taxpayer money and enough has been spent already". 

The one rescue I'm familar with (I know others are supposed to exist but I personally haven't heard anything about them), Blaze's Tribute, is full to capacity and very short on money. They have no seizure powers though, that would have to be done from law enforcement's end and if this person has 1 bale of hay and a little water, doesn't matter what kind of shape any of it is in, they won't/can't do anything. 

Horses are being abandoned in various places all over the state and starvation cases are on the rise due to lack of hay in this state. 

There is so much poverty in this state that backpacks full of food are sent home with a lot of kids, to keep them from not eating all weekend. When you're fighting this kind of need, animal welfare comes in pretty low. 

The OP is to be commended for caring, and any of the helpful comments are great, but she is fighting an uphill battle that may not ever be over. It's very rare in this state for animals to be seized, charges laid and prosecuted and the person banned from ever owning animals again. 

I'm sorry to be so grim, but I live here too though not close to the OP, and I've seen some pretty appalling things with regard to horses, dogs and cats in this state. If these were COWS, she might have a better chance of interceding. Sounds like the law enforcement end is willing in this case but going further up the chain may be problematic.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Now, I'm not going to say anything about these abused horses, because I don't know about this situation... but do know about one thing: and that's mental illnesses. This woman needs help, and she won't get it on her own. The thing is, though, she isn't healthy, and she needs to get treatment. She will hurt others, and that's not fair. Do all you can to get the animals out and her into treatment.

Don't let her hurt those who are subject to her influence... the thing is, they don't have a choice... and they can't get away on their own.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

You still have to try. Dreamcatcher.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

UPDATE!!! All info has been confirmed!!! New pics will be taken either today or tomorrow. If pics reveal that intervention would be in the best interests of the animals health and well being, then intervention will happen within 48 hours of receiving the pics.

Will update once pics have been received.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

stormyheart61605 said:


> UPDATE!!! All info has been confirmed!!! New pics will be taken either today or tomorrow. If pics reveal that intervention would be in the best interests of the animals health and well being, then intervention will happen within 48 hours of receiving the pics.
> 
> Will update once pics have been received.


Thank you some much and God bless those animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

mudpie said:


> Now, I'm not going to say anything about these abused horses, because I don't know about this situation... but do know about one thing: and that's mental illnesses. This woman needs help, and she won't get it on her own. The thing is, though, she isn't healthy, and she needs to get treatment. She will hurt others, and that's not fair. Do all you can to get the animals out and her into treatment.
> 
> Don't let her hurt those who are subject to her influence... the thing is, they don't have a choice... and they can't get away on their own.


That's very true she probably won't get statement on her own and may refuse treatment offered to her however if she is a threat to others or herself then she doesn't get to make that choice and treatment can be court ordered I would defiantly get in contact with someone who could get her the help she needs


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Backbuddies is one of my biggest pet peeves. That is another handout that people take advantage of.

Most of the people I know that are receiving foodstamps, are NOT in danger of starving, they have plenty of money for cigarettes, and the like, and are too lazy to feed their kids.

I don't see why taxpayers don't just keep the kids and raise them totally, oh wait we already are!!!

And no one really knows how the laws work, or in most cases DON'T work until they try to get something done using those same laws.

Sadly that also applies to MI cases too. Proving a person is MI is almost impossible unless they have assaulted a police officer.

And thanks Stormy, glad you joined us here. Stormy and I are old friends, and in real life too, and I knew she would be able to move things along.

Anyone having issues with horse abuse/cruelty/neglect can PM her and she will help them.


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Backbuddies is one of my biggest pet peeves. That is another handout that people take advantage of.
> 
> Most of the people I know that are receiving foodstamps, are NOT in danger of starving, they have plenty of money for cigarettes, and the like, and are too lazy to feed their kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks Palomine, for letting me know about this situation. Always happy to help those who can't help themselves.

There are people already wanting to make a donation to the care of these animals. Which is wonderful and a very generous act. BUT, everyone needs to just sit tight for another day or so, until I get the new pics. I think these animals will end up being seized, and there are rescues already standing by waiting to assist with the care these animals will need.

We have all the right people involved in this, so it won't be swept under the rug. Together, we all roar too loud! lol

We are NOT interested in going after peoples mental states...we are only interested in helping animals in need. That being said, we are working as quickly as we can to get this situation resolved for the betterment of the animals involved. We just have to wait on the new pics.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

update: I have wormed my way into being invited out there I tried to go today but was not able. I did manage to get her to send 1 photo of the newborn filly (whom she took inside the house!) and a wild cottontail bunny that she caught yesterday and in now threatening to slice up and use as bait in illegal live trap to catch the wild bobcat running on her place. She is also threatening suicide in way of making her stallion kick her in the head (yes she is ill enough to do it) Her mother is alot of the problem too. She will not allow her to get a DL and treats her like she is underaged even though she is not. Im going to try and get her the help she needs ASAP but the animals are coming first. They are the ones in more danger. The arab mare that was nearly dead last time I saw her is now, according to her (I have not seen her yet since that night) "fat enough to ride" I have seen her ride that mare when the poor thing collapsed and rolled down into a creekbed because she was too thin and weak to carry herself let alone a person. Here are the 3 photos she sent to me, 2 of the bunny who she was putting into a samll animal carrier and into a bare bathtub other times the photos were taken in the bathtub. I know this particular foal doesnt look that bad but keep in mind she is also only 3-4 days old too. The bunny doesnt have its full teeth in yet, not sure where she found her. I will get more ASAP, texting her now and trying to see if I can go out tomorrow between 430 and 5pm as she wont have a phone available tomorrow having to make the plans tonight.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your support in this! I am so glad people care enoug hto help get this taken care of. 

Stormy: after I got off the phone with you today I felt so relieved that I cried. I never expected this much help from everyone.


It has been confirmed by her that I am going out tomorrow evening. Im supposed to either wait for her at the house or go find her. I think I will wait for her bc I can be "saying hi" to all the horses while im waiting and get some pictures. Good thing is that she knows I text ALOT (all I normally do) so I can be "texting" when Im actually taking photos. Hope this works out well and that she doesnt figure it out. She doesnt care if I get pics bc she knows I love those horses but still just worried and kinda scared to go alone.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Horrendous.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

cowgirlup07 said:


> I am all for waiting for a large animal to get to bone then bury the remains if no other option is available


Uhh..... what the hell? You mean you're okay with letting the corpse of a horse decompose on your property until it's a skeleton? Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks there's something wrong with that statement.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

OP, please be extremely careful, perhaps bring pepper spray with you if you can find it somewhere... Mentally ill people are not rational "normal" people. The fact that she is threatening suicide is enough for the police to come out and do a wellness check on her, and she may be taken to a hospital where they will observe her. Now I know we all LOVE animals but it is also important to get this young lady help as well. I do not think she should be allowed to have animals obviously, but I think its important for us to realize she needs to get some help as well. She is a living being too, and she is most likely also suffering. I wonder if she has antisocial personality disorder with a comorbidity of depression... Ah! sorry... psychology major here and I am fascinated by this sort of deviant behavior.. 

ANYWAYS. Its such a shame these animals are being abused, they look BEYOND adorable!!!! I will pray for you, these animals, and her to get some help. I am so glad you are doing so much to help these animals!!! WHen it comes right down to it, you just need to be persistent and call EVERY SINGLE DAY if you have difficulties. Eventually the law will have to do something. ANd you don;t even need to call just local news stations, call nbc, abc, fox, whoever! THe media would eat this up and the fact that you are trying so hard to get help for these animals and no one is taking you seriously, even WITH pictures to prove it!!! ANGEEERRRR!

sorry for the lengthy post, I have a lot of thoughts on this subject... Please keep us updated, and good luck to you.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

also, very eerie about the picture with the horse in the house, the portraits are askew... creepy...


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

No I am not ok with it but if thats the only option what else can you do?? I am not the one putting bones back together after a horse is decomposed. That statement was taken way out of proportion. did you not read the part that states "if there is no other option" ? I would much rather bury a horse right off but alot of people right now are not lucky enough to be able to afford that, all I ment is that if you have to wait until your able to pull it into a grave sight then that is just what has to be done, you cant just leave them laying there forever is all that was ment, I am very sorry if anyone else took that any way other than what it was ment.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

dejavuchicka said:


> OP, please be extremely careful, perhaps bring pepper spray with you if you can find it somewhere... Mentally ill people are not rational "normal" people. The fact that she is threatening suicide is enough for the police to come out and do a wellness check on her, and she may be taken to a hospital where they will observe her. Now I know we all LOVE animals but it is also important to get this young lady help as well. I do not think she should be allowed to have animals obviously, but I think its important for us to realize she needs to get some help as well. She is a living being too, and she is most likely also suffering. I wonder if she has antisocial personality disorder with a comorbidity of depression... Ah! sorry... psychology major here and I am fascinated by this sort of deviant behavior..
> 
> ANYWAYS. Its such a shame these animals are being abused, they look BEYOND adorable!!!! I will pray for you, these animals, and her to get some help. I am so glad you are doing so much to help these animals!!! WHen it comes right down to it, you just need to be persistent and call EVERY SINGLE DAY if you have difficulties. Eventually the law will have to do something. ANd you don;t even need to call just local news stations, call nbc, abc, fox, whoever! THe media would eat this up and the fact that you are trying so hard to get help for these animals and no one is taking you seriously, even WITH pictures to prove it!!! ANGEEERRRR!
> 
> sorry for the lengthy post, I have a lot of thoughts on this subject... Please keep us updated, and good luck to you.


its ok about the long post. I will be trying hard to get her help aswell, I will PM you and describe how she is and maybe you can figure out more than I can with your schooling. I just got off the phone with her and she seems to have calmed down some but not much.

OH! as for the house, your so so SO right! Ive been inside and all I can say is YUCK! It looks SPOTLESS in the photo compared to what it normally is and it stinks of cat and dog urine so badly that you can smell it from the road and they have a kinda long driveway. When I do go over, after I come home I take my clothes off outside bag them and they go right to the washer, I dont let my dog near the clothing and I bleach my boots because its is honestly that filthy, that carpet was new less than 1 year ago.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

For some reason, that statement just sort of jumped out at me. You said something about how the girl's Mom is part of the problem because she won't let her get a driver's license? Based on everything you've said, she sounds like the last person in the world who needs to be driving a vehicle.

I applaud you for trying to help, but the whole thing sounds odd to me.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sjwrightauthor said:


> For some reason, that statement just sort of jumped out at me. You said something about how the girl's Mom is part of the problem because she won't let her get a driver's license? Based on everything you've said, she sounds like the last person in the world who needs to be driving a vehicle.
> 
> I applaud you for trying to help, but the whole thing sounds odd to me.


Thats ok, I could have put it in better terms. Her mom keeps her on such a tight leash and so sheltered she doesnt know what the real world is. Her mom locked her up in that mental hosp at age 8 or 9 and she stayed there for a really long time, not sure exact on timing, but once she was out she was kept out of school and not even homeschooled. She is mentally not her physical age in my own opinion. Not saying she needs to drive but she has no freedom at all, mom says jump she has to say how high then gets in trouble for not jumping so to speak. odd way of putting it but thats the only way I know how to word it. It is a very odd hard to explain type situation.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in no way a professional yet, and it would be probably be unethical for me to do a "diagnosis" per se... but I wouldn't mind hearing about her behavior and perhaps I can bring it up in one of my psych classes on tuesday. I also just want to let everyone know, if anyone ever threatens suicide, *you need to call the authorities* if someone is in danger to themselves or others they need help. Most people who attempt suicide will casually bring it up in conversation before they try. Its kind of "testing the waters" type situation. Never ignore suicidal ideation! Anyway, that's my PSA for the day. :wink:


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just sent you a pm with kinda a description of her. It would be a great topic for discussion in a class. I normally talk her down but have called the police due to it before, now I try to talk her down first before anything but you are very right calling for help is definately best.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> Thats ok, I could have put it in better terms. Her mom keeps her on such a tight leash and so sheltered she doesnt know what the real world is. Her mom locked her up in that mental hosp at age 8 or 9 and she stayed there for a really long time, not sure exact on timing, but once she was out she was kept out of school and not even homeschooled. She is mentally not her physical age in my own opinion. Not saying she needs to drive but she has no freedom at all, mom says jump she has to say how high then gets in trouble for not jumping so to speak. odd way of putting it but thats the only way I know how to word it. It is a very odd hard to explain type situation.


if the mother keeps her on such a short lease, then where the hell is she when her daughter is slicing and dicing little fluffy bunnies? Are they both ill? That's what it sounds like to me.

If you're going over there to take pictures and such... arm yourself. Slip a small switchblade into your pocket. I'm not sure what the laws are in OK, but where I'm from any blade 3 inches and under is legal to be carried concealed. I'm not advocating violence, of course, but if you need to defend yourself, at least then you will have the means to do so. Never turn your back to her, never allow her to get between you and an exit. And, as silly as this may sound, stay calm. If you act suspicious or anxious she may fly off the handle. Be careful...let us know how it goes.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

arrowsaway said:


> if the mother keeps her on such a short lease, then where the hell is she when her daughter is slicing and dicing little fluffy bunnies? Are they both ill? That's what it sounds like to me.
> 
> If you're going over there to take pictures and such... arm yourself. Slip a small switchblade into your pocket. I'm not sure what the laws are in OK, but where I'm from any blade 3 inches and under is legal to be carried concealed. I'm not advocating violence, of course, but if you need to defend yourself, at least then you will have the means to do so. Never turn your back to her, never allow her to get between you and an exit. And, as silly as this may sound, stay calm. If you act suspicious or anxious she may fly off the handle. Be careful...let us know how it goes.


The mother has multipul personalities not too sure on anything else but her mom has tried and almost succeeded suicide by OD on purpose, The only place she is really "allowed" to go without her mom is wandering in her pasture or over to my house, her mom is too lazy to follow her while she is walking the pasture which is where she kills animals or disects the ones already dead. She also carries her wallet with her into the bathroom when she goes to bathe, she keeps the razorblades in the wallet and cuts in her bath then the wrist sweat band looking things go back on and her mother never sees them. It is hard to explain this entire situation at one time because there is so much wrong out there I cant for the life of me remember it all at once. I will have a knife in my pocket which she is used to and Im usually pretty good at keeping my cool out there because I know her animals will protect me as I always scartch and talk to them and the dogs mainly bc I dont use them as footballs like she does.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

I ment scratch on that last part not scartch. Getting a bit too sleepy to type.


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cowgirlup07.....I am glad I was alerted about this situation. And, you have no idea how glad I am that you are able to get access to the property to get new pics taken. Just be very careful not to arouse suspicion.




A 'note' to everyone involved in this thread. PLEASE do not look for reasons to jump on the OP. She is stuck between a rock and a hard place in all of this, and doesn't deserve some of the attacks she is receiving. It doesn't matter if she approves of allowing an animal to decompose before burying...it doesn't matter if she's having a hard time with law enforcement there...it doesn't matter if there is or isn't a rescue available near by. What matters is, this situation has been reported to the right people who WILL get something done to help these animals. She is risking her own safety and well being to do the right thing here and should be commended for it. Which is more than those attacking, are doing!


So...let's all focus on the point of all of this, and work together to get these animals to safety.


Thank you.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Dam had my whole message written then whacked the tablet and poof it's gone. Congrats to Cowgirl and Stormy!!!!!
I have been in your shoes I can't concieve having to deal with it for so long. It is such powerless feeling.
For those who critized If you csn.t be part of the solution just get the hell out of the way.....
Ithink when somone is so harsh maybe just send a pm.
Something tells me tho these people needs an audience.
Back to what really matters.
Macho`s 4ever Mama
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I tried to go back and delete my comments from before but not sure if I can. Good luck to everyone involved in the rescue.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Sounds like the OP is doing all she can to help these animals, including putting herself in a risky situation to take these pictures. Even if you go to a local resuce for help, I would still contact the local authorities. You never know what this kind of person is capable of doing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horses are still on the property and still being neglected, then a letter to the sherrif's office may be in order, if that's who it takes. A phone call can be dismissed, a letter can't. If that fails, there's always the newpaper / radio station. By others providing feed it enables this to continue, it doesn't resolve the issue. I suspect people are seeing her and her land as a means of letting them off the hook and she doesn't know how to say no.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

The most important thing is getting those horses out of there.
But it sounds like if this person issuicidal she should be baker acted. Don't if that's what you call it in Ok but they must have something similar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

This is a bad situation all around and Cowgirlup should be commended on what she is doing. If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Just a quick note on some of the things that have been said here in regards to the parent of this girl:

1) The criteria for admission to any mental hospital is that the patient is a DANGER TO ONESELF OR OTHERS. That threat is determined by qualified staff. There is NO WAY that Mom or anyone else could "make" her go to a mental hospital for months for no reason.

2) If she is mentally unstable, being "kept on a short leash" and not allowed to get a drivers license is probably a GOOD thing.

3) From whom did you get the information about the Mom having multiple disorders? Mental illness can be inherited. However, if the girl is still living with her Mom (especially after being in a mental hospital for an extended period of time) it seems unlikely that a mentally ill child would be returned to an even more seriously mentally ill mother. 

If this girl is telling you these things - you really need to get independent verfication before believing any of it.

The poor treatment of these animals is obviously real.

Some of these stories she is sharing with you may or may not be.

(And I second the advice to take any suicide threat seriously. Call 911 and report it.)


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Daisy25. These things needed to be pointed out.

Although this is a terrible situation, it needs to be handled by the AUTHORITIES. None of us, regardless of our educational background or experience has all of the appropriate information or authority to make judgements about the mental state of any of the individuals involved.

The OP needs to leave this up to the authorities as is taking a number of risks by:

1) posting details of the situation on a public site (this could turn against her or make some of the "evidence" in-admissable if the situation ever got to court) 
2) posting pictures on a public site that are taken without permission (this could create a personal liability for slander or violation of personal privacy)
3) making claims about the mental status of individuals
4) physically putting herself in an unsafe situation 

The OP said she feels "scared" to go alone to this farm. She said herself she believed the subjects animals would protect her if there was a problem and that she would keep her cool and carry a blade (or maybe as others suggested - pepper spray) to secure her safety. If the situation is as volatile as has been presented to be, these are ridiculous safety measures that may inflame the situation further. All the internet support, advice and encouragement are not going to make entering this property to take pictures any safer at all. From as far as I can tell, the OP has no formal training on dealing with a situation like this, and has no "on the ground" backup support. 

From the information written in this thread I cannot even tell if the OP is a minor or not! (I suspect not, but I cannot tell for sure.) Is giving advice to carry a knife or pepper spray into a dangerous situation really good advice to give to someone you don't know (to someone who could be a minor)?

I admire the OP for her care and concern over these animals but feel this thread has run amuck with dangerous advice. The OP can best help the situation by being persistent in formally contacting the authorities, in WRITING. She can go to the Sheriff, to the State, to the Mayor to any authority she can with a formal letter of complain until something is done. Taking the situation into her own hands only opens her up to un-forseen liability and jeopardizes her own safety.

Cowgirlup07 - I appreciate what you are trying to do, but please, go about this in a safe manner by persisting with the authorities and letting someone who has the proper training and authority handle this. You may not be able to save these animals or get this young lady the help she needs, but you certainly can ensure your own safety and wellbeing.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

From a post about jumping bareback.



cowgirlup07 said:


> I did forget to add, the Arabian mare is boney but it is just her, she is older and was treated so poorly before my friend got her that she is as healthy as she can be according to her vet. Just wanted to add this in case I do have to use her so everyone would know I am not and would not be harming or potentially harming this mare in any way. Yes I'd rather use my gelding because he is younger and more capable of higher jumps but I'm not going to go over anything too big, its been too long lol.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sjwrightauthor said:


> From a post about jumping bareback.


 
I do have other friends. This horse is in her upper 20s and NOT with the same people. I spoke with him and we decided together the day after I posted that the horse was being retired to just letting small kids on her. Why are you making it to where I have to defend myself when I am only trying to help the horses and assuming just because an old post said arabian mare that she would belong to the same people?


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

cowgirlup07 said:


> Ok, I have a friend that has Danahe (arab Mare), Peachy (arab Mare), Bandit (paint stallion), Skipper (1/2 arab stallion, bandit/peachy son), Boot (1/2 arab 1/2 mustang stallion), Blu (paint mare), Jessie (1/2 arab mare, bandit/peachy daughter) Rosie (QH mare), Kiddo (qh/paint mare), Ziggy (1/2 arab filly, bandit/danahe daughter)and I think a couple more plus one being delivered next week. The stallions have been loose with all the mares even coming 2 year olds that have already cycled. All or most of the girls are bred, Ziggy was born this week very thin already and her dam Danahe looks way wormy.... All of these horses are bone, She has "lost" 2 within 1 week, she shot 1 supposedly not knowing she was pregnant then attempted a csection but the filly died shortly after, the other a grey 2 year old that had been missing for a full week before she went looking for her and now claims a cougar got her. I have called the sheriff and they have been told the next time they are without hay the horses will be taken away but she just keeps getting more! There are over 10 horses out there on 66 acres but there is no grass left and they dont feed them.


I've known two people in my 41 years who deliberately put together very shocking stories that were not true in order to get attention and/or sympathy. One of them (who I trusted at the time) actually lied by saying he had cancer. The other one was full of terrible stories about things he had endured as a child, such as having a twin brother who got shot in a drive-by shooting. He said that he was in an accident and had both legs amputated at the knee and then reattached. Yes, crazy stories. But not an ounce of truth in them. So, I am probably more alert to BS than most people I know. It also makes me mad when there is a very likely possibility that someone is lying to a group of people about something as serious as animal cruelty and torture.

I'm not saying that it is definitely not true. I have no way of knowing. All I did was look at the previous posts written by the OP and going by my own experience of knowing people who told similarly wild stories, compared them to everything the OP wrote in this thread.

I'm guessing that the OP and the young lady she is referring to were friends, had a major falling out and the war of accusations began. I really hate to see so many people jump on the bandwagon and assume that everything the OP says is absolutely accurate. 

If animals are actually being harmed, something obviously needs to be done. I just wanted to remind everybody to take it with a grain of salt. When friends get mad at each other, they will say anything. Especially if either or both of them have issues with being bipolar and having manic depression and also depending on their maturity levels.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sjwrightauthor said:


> From a post about jumping bareback.





Daisy25 said:


> Just a quick note on some of the things that have been said here in regards to the parent of this girl:
> 
> 1) The criteria for admission to any mental hospital is that the patient is a DANGER TO ONESELF OR OTHERS. That threat is determined by qualified staff. There is NO WAY that Mom or anyone else could "make" her go to a mental hospital for months for no reason.
> 
> ...


 
I have seen some paperwork on her mom, if it was forged or not I have no clue. I do definately agree that she needs the short leash and no DL, her mom is the first one who told me about the mental hospital. I have had that confirmed by others who know them.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I've known two people in my 41 years who deliberately put together very shocking stories that were not true in order to get attention and/or sympathy. One of them (who I trusted at the time) actually lied by saying he had cancer. The other one was full of terrible stories about things he had endured as a child, such as having a twin brother who got shot in a drive-by shooting. He said that he was in an accident and had both legs amputated at the knee and then reattached. Yes, crazy stories. But not an ounce of truth in them. So, I am probably more alert to BS than most people I know. It also makes me mad when there is a very likely possibility that someone is lying to a group of people about something as serious as animal cruelty and torture.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is definitely not true. I have no way of knowing. All I did was look at the previous posts written by the OP and going by my own experience of knowing people who told similarly wild stories, compared them to everything the OP wrote in this thread.
> 
> ...


And if you read back a little ways in this thread, someone posted that everything has been confirmed. I will be going out tonight to get more photos of these animals. I have kept my anger and hurt for these animals very well hidden when it comes to their owner.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

But why keep it hidden for FIVE YEARS?


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

In your very first post you contradicted yourself. You said they never feed the horses, then you said that every time somebody calls the sheriff, they buy more hay. If you're in southern Oklahoma, then it's very likely that 60 acres for 10 horses is now covered in new grass. I'm in north Texas, not far from the state line. I know what the fields look like now. As far as having all the information confirmed, that could just be one phone conversation between you and one other person. If it were confirmed as far as eye witnesses, the media would be having a field day right now.

The whole thing sounds like a horror movie that somebody wrote. If you end up going out there to get pictures, make sure the date stamp is set on your camera. 

I am not right about all my instincts all the time. I really hope that these animals are NOT in the condition that you claim. The girl that you are referring to may be making up those stories. If that is the case, then I'm sorry. I do find it really hard to believe that you would have ever been shown the mother's mental health papers. Why would anybody do that?


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> I have seen some paperwork on her mom, if it was forged or not I have no clue.


You were able to read her Mom's private, confidential medical records???

And that's how you found out that she had multiple personalities?

FWIW - "Multiple Personality Disorder" is very rarely diagnosed. This is a very strange situation indeed!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

sjwrightauthor said:


> In your very first post you contradicted yourself. You said they never feed the horses, then you said that every time somebody calls the sheriff, they buy more hay. If you're in southern Oklahoma, then it's very likely that 60 acres for 10 horses is now covered in new grass. I'm in north Texas, not far from the state line. I know what the fields look like now. As far as having all the information confirmed, that could just be one phone conversation between you and one other person. If it were confirmed as far as eye witnesses, the media would be having a field day right now.
> 
> The whole thing sounds like a horror movie that somebody wrote. If you end up going out there to get pictures, make sure the date stamp is set on your camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Daisy25 said:


> You were able to read her Mom's private, confidential medical records???
> 
> And that's how you found out that she had multiple personalities?
> 
> FWIW - "Multiple Personality Disorder" is very rarely diagnosed. This is a very strange situation indeed!


All it needed to be was a discharge paper from an ER or other facility that was left laying around, and "rarely" is not the same as "never". Quit jumping on the OP before we give this a chance PLEASE!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> All it needed to be was a discharge paper from an ER or other facility that was left laying around, and "rarely" is not the same as "never". Quit jumping on the OP before we give this a chance PLEASE!


I am not "jumping on the OP"...

I only advise against jumping to conclusions or making untoward accusations of mental health issues based upon circumstantial evidence. She mentioned that the paper she saw may have been forged. That is why I advised her that Multiple Personality Disorder is a very rare and unusual diagnosis. IF the paper was indeed genuine, then she is dealing with a person who suffers from a very extreme and unusual mental illness.

IF the OP has any concerns regarding the mental instability of this family, or their propensity to harm anyone, she should make a report to local authorities. That is all.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

If she's telling the truth, then I definitely don't want to scare her away. I hope that I'm right and this whole thing ends up being a lie, because I don't want to imagine that a situation like this is really happening. 

It's not my job to question anyone. It's human nature for someone to question stories that seem wildly violent, especially when there are inconsistencies. I just think that if honest, animal-loving members of this forum are getting involved and putting effort into taking some action (that's what it sounds like is happening), this better be more than just one person accusing another without sufficient evidence or witnesses to back them up. 

I don't want to make anyone mad, but I seriously doubt those ten horses are starving right now on sixty acres of green grass. Also, the minute that someone questioned the OP about the girl being her "friend", she quickly changed her story. She's known this girl for five years, "pretending" to be her friend in order to try to save her animals. She claims she is afraid to go out to the farm alone, so why not enlist another friend or relative to come with her? She says that she always carries a knife with her, so she thinks she can defend herself. Or that the animals will defend her. This is NOT rational thinking.

Go back and read through the OP's other posts.

OP, if this is real, then you should not be involved. As you stated in a different thread, you are manic depressive and bipolar. You are not prepared to deal with this situation mentally. You need to concentrate on yourself, not other people's problems. It sounds dangerous on all levels. You have children that need you. Don't play the hero.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Bunch of whoowey
Contacted commanche city police dept. There is animalcontrol out there.
Waiting to hear from newspaper and blaze.s' rescue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Manic Depressive and bipolar are one and the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

sjwrightauthor said:


> If she's telling the truth, then I definitely don't want to scare her away. I hope that I'm right and this whole thing ends up being a lie, because I don't want to imagine that a situation like this is really happening.
> 
> It's not my job to question anyone. It's human nature for someone to question stories that seem wildly violent, especially when there are inconsistencies. I just think that if honest, animal-loving members of this forum are getting involved and putting effort into taking some action (that's what it sounds like is happening), this better be more than just one person accusing another without sufficient evidence or witnesses to back them up.
> 
> ...


Just fyi, I HAVE been reading, and it was I, the first person to respond to this thread, who questioned it. I would agree that there are way more issues here than are in this thread. Many we may never know.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Daisy25 said:


> I am not "jumping on the OP"...
> 
> I only advise against jumping to conclusions or making untoward accusations of mental health issues based upon circumstantial evidence. She mentioned that the paper she saw may have been forged. That is why I advised her that Multiple Personality Disorder is a very rare and unusual diagnosis. IF the paper was indeed genuine, then she is dealing with a person who suffers from a very extreme and unusual mental illness.
> 
> IF the OP has any concerns regarding the mental instability of this family, or their propensity to harm anyone, she should make a report to local authorities. That is all.


Ok, so I assume (and we know what assuming does :wink that you know a lot about mental health then if you know its a rare diagnosis, but multiple identity disorder is now know as disassociate identity disorder (DID) first of all. Second of all, while it IS rare to have an actual case of DID, some therapists will over diagnose it, but its not impossible for her to have this mental health problem. I think its important that we TRY to understand what kind of person she is dealing with here so she knows when she is in over her head. I think right now she is teetering on the edge and since she IS dealing with unstable people, I don't think its unreasonable at ALL to tell her she should bring pepper spray (I, however, don't think she should bring a knife, thats a very dangerous weapon). Last I checked, pepper spray wasn't illegal to carry around for self defense. If you had read the previous posts you would also know that she has tried calling the local sheriff to no avail... just saying


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

dejavuchicka said:


> Ok, so I assume (and we know what assuming does :wink that you know a lot about mental health then if you know its a rare diagnosis, but multiple identity disorder is now know as disassociate identity disorder (DID) first of all. Second of all, while it IS rare to have an actual case of DID, some therapists will over diagnose it, but its not impossible for her to have this mental health problem.


LOL! No - I don't claim to be an "expert" on mental health...I just want folks to exercise caution and common sense. I am certainly not trying to diagnose, nor dismiss any diagnosis for, any person described on an anonymous internet forum. That's why I continue to suggest that IF this girl or her family are a threat, a call needs to be made to either the local police or the state department of mental health so that they can be properly evaluated by trained specialists.



> If you had read the previous posts you would also know that she has tried calling the local sheriff to no avail... just saying


I understood that she had notified the sheriff of animal neglect - not that a family was in need of mental health services.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

so just clear things up WHO have you reported this girl to (my question mark key is not working) it sounds like her mother should be reported too as she is only enabling the behavior and if shes not well too then she shouldnèt be raisng a child


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

sjwrightauthor said:


> If she's telling the truth, then I definitely don't want to scare her away. I hope that I'm right and this whole thing ends up being a lie, because I don't want to imagine that a situation like this is really happening.
> 
> It's not my job to question anyone. It's human nature for someone to question stories that seem wildly violent, especially when there are inconsistencies. I just think that if honest, animal-loving members of this forum are getting involved and putting effort into taking some action (that's what it sounds like is happening), this better be more than just one person accusing another without sufficient evidence or witnesses to back them up.
> 
> ...


 if the OP is bipolar and recognises that and has a good understanding of she may be able ot see signs of it in others Ièm not saying she WILL or DOES but the she MAY if she sees any part of her disorder in this girl then thatès reason enough to look for more info


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Samstead said:


> so just clear things up WHO have you reported this girl to (my question mark key is not working) it sounds like her mother should be reported too as she is only enabling the behavior and if shes not well too then she shouldnèt be raisng a child


I have reported them to the stephens county sheriffs office. the mother is going in for treatment by medication (I dont know if she takes it but she has it) but cannot get her daughter to go. Yes I am trying to get them help aswell.


To answer other questions: Yes I am Bipolar and have anxiety problems aswell, I am medicated and have it under control. I know I am pushing hard on my limits with this but I am trying to do something that nobody else around here will do, isnt that what matters here? I got the photos today which I will keep in my phone where the properties section can be accessed and it be prooven as to what date they were taken, I couldnt take a regular camera. I also saw where someone had said I am a mother, no I am not. My baby girl passed away the day after she was born due to maconium aspirtation (Yes I have the paperwork to proove thats the cause of death thank to an autopsy) As for the friend thing: She is my friend but isnt all at once so no I did not contridict myself, her and myself have a VERY ODD relationship. NO I have not kept this "Hidden" for 5 years and NO IT WAS NOT REPORTED TO COMANCHE PD! This case is in the sheriffs dept jurisdiction NOT city police! I never said we didnt have animal control, I said they dont do large animals. I am sick of being questioned about this, I have talked on the phone with other memebers of this forum and have sent the photos to the one who needed them to get things started. I am sorry for sounding rude to everyone. I am grateful alot of you are trying to help and defend me in all of this. It seems the right thing to do is getting harder and harder now days. Either nothing is done or you pretty much get crusified for trying to do the right thing.... 

If I miss anyones questions I apologize.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I apologize. Sometimes people do not tell the truth, but that does not mean that in this case it would be you. Just be careful. And don't think for a minute that I was trying to hassle you for having depression. I do as well and take medication for it. Hang in there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This thread is a wonderful example of WHY people see things and won't get involved. People climbing all over the OP and picking her apart is enough to make her say, "To Hell with all of it.", go home, lock the gate and end of story; all the while the mistreatment of the animals and possibly the humans too goes on unchecked. Until and unless it's sooooo bad the LE can't ignore it anymore or someone gets murdered or grievously injured, all because someone who wasn't an authority tried to get involved and got bashed so severely they will never stick their neck out again. PEACHY. 

Whether this thread turns out to be truth or fiction, the mob mentality has reared its ugly head again and it's downright scarey and off putting.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

How old is the girl? If she is under 18 she is not legally an adult and cannot refuse treatment if her ,other decides to get it for her


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It was stated in an earlier post she is over 18.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I truly do wish you the best cow girl.
I also worry for your safety.
You can't saved anyone but you
It is hard to understand how a deputy is going to let you a minor go over to this other house knowing the potenial hazards.
What does your mom think of all this? I hope she is aware of what you are trying to do or has talked to your deputy.
If this is happening contact the vet you used get legal documentation of that poor young horse you tried to save.
Have him contact your friend in the sheriff's dept.
Where I live a horse has to diedbefore there is any real intervention. But once they do it is pretty quick..
Show us the results of how you make outt always hoping for a happy ending.
I am done with this thread.
To bizarre
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormyheart61605 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cowgirlup07...thought I would catch up with you here, as I tried a couple of times last night to call you, but got no answer.

I received your email, with the pics. Some of the horses look to be in good condition...others are questionable. One in particular, the mare who's nursing a foal, is definitely emaciated. I was particularly disturbed by two things...1.) the photo of this girl looking at a decomposing horse, and 2.) the fact that she is hanging fresh hides of animals on her bedroom walls.

I have forwarded the pics to people who have the ability to investigate this matter further, in Oklahoma. I have also gave them your name and phone number, so they may or may not contact you.

This situation DEFINITELY needs to be looked into further...no question about that one.

Thank you for getting the pics. NOW, I want you to step back and just let the people I have notified about this, do what they do best!!!!

You did good kid!!! Be proud of yourself, and don't let others bring you down.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

stormyheart61605 said:


> Cowgirlup07...thought I would catch up with you here, as I tried a couple of times last night to call you, but got no answer.
> 
> I received your email, with the pics. Some of the horses look to be in good condition...others are questionable. One in particular, the mare who's nursing a foal, is definitely emaciated. I was particularly disturbed by two things...1.) the photo of this girl looking at a decomposing horse, and 2.) the fact that she is hanging fresh hides of animals on her bedroom walls.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you for your huge efforts in this and I will hope to see updates in the future that this has been resolved. 

Good work BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> Manic Depressive and bipolar are one and the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No they are not. Two seperate issues. People with manic depression have EXTREME emotions on either end of the scale. They are so unbelievably happy often times at inappropriate times, or so down they are inconsolable. Bipolar is when the person's mood changes constantly, oftentimes with minimal triggers, or sometimes non at all.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> No they are not. Two seperate issues. People with manic depression have EXTREME emotions on either end of the scale. They are so unbelievably happy often times at inappropriate times, or so down they are inconsolable. Bipolar is when the person's mood changes constantly, oftentimes with minimal triggers, or sometimes non at all.


Manic Depression and Bipolar Disorder ARE one and the same. Bipolar Disorder is the modern term. This is a quote from Web Md:

*Bipolar disorder was formerly called manic depression. It is a major affective disorder, or mood disorder, characterized by dramatic mood swings. Bipolar disorder is a serious condition, when mania causes sleeplessness, sometimes for days, along with hallucinations, psychosis, grandiose delusions, and/or paranoid rage.*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How about y'all start a whole new thread where you can debate all the psych you want. Can you not even recognize that REGARDLESS, good work was done here and stay on topic? :-/


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Stop debating the definition of bipolar and be happy that cowgirl has reported this. And cowgirl please keep us updated on the case I still say you report them to more then the sheriffs office while that's a great step in the right direction something will be done faster if you cover all your bases.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> In your very first post you contradicted yourself. You said they never feed the horses, then you said that every time somebody calls the sheriff, they buy more hay. *If you're in southern Oklahoma, then it's very likely that 60 acres for 10 horses is now covered in new grass*. I'm in north Texas, not far from the state line. I know what the fields look like now. As far as having all the information confirmed, that could just be one phone conversation between you and one other person. If it were confirmed as far as eye witnesses, the media would be having a field day right now.
> 
> The whole thing sounds like a horror movie that somebody wrote. If you end up going out there to get pictures, make sure the date stamp is set on your camera.
> 
> I am not right about all my instincts all the time. I really hope that these animals are NOT in the condition that you claim. The girl that you are referring to may be making up those stories. If that is the case, then I'm sorry. I do find it really hard to believe that you would have ever been shown the mother's mental health papers. Why would anybody do that?


If you read back you would see that she said around 90% (if I remember right) of the land is wooded.. I live in a wooded area. We have 20 acres. But only 2.5 of them are open pasture, we struggle with having enough grass for Casey. The OP also said that she used to have cattle on it also.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

And seems like you may be gaining some ground cowgirl!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I apologize. Sometimes people do not tell the truth, but that does not mean that in this case it would be you. Just be careful. And don't think for a minute that I was trying to hassle you for having depression. I do as well and take medication for it. Hang in there.


 
Thats ok. I shouldnt have replied so rudly last night as my nerves were still shot. She and her mother were both acting odd which scared the **** out of me but I got in and out safely aside from the sick stomche....


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has defended me in this, Had it not been for you guys I wouldnt have known where else to turn.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You definitely put on your big girl panties and got the job done.!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Subing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

stormyheart61605 said:


> Cowgirlup07...thought I would catch up with you here, as I tried a couple of times last night to call you, but got no answer.
> 
> I received your email, with the pics. Some of the horses look to be in good condition...others are questionable. One in particular, the mare who's nursing a foal, is definitely emaciated. I was particularly disturbed by two things...1.) the photo of this girl looking at a decomposing horse, and 2.) the fact that she is hanging fresh hides of animals on her bedroom walls.
> 
> ...



Storm and Cowgirl, nice work! I am thrilled that this ball is rolling, finally! Please do keep us updated on the welfare of the animals in question... I so enjoy a happy ending. And, thanks, on behalf of the animals. I know they'd say the same if they could.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I do hope all is well. I did mean that pm I had sent you Stormy.
Hope your life is getting easier Cowgirl.
Let us know how it's moving a long.
I know I said I wouldn't post but the whole situation seems so disturbing.
bestof luck.
You and those horses are in my prayers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

dirtroadangel said:


> I do hope all is well. I did mean that pm I had sent you Stormy.
> Hope your life is getting easier Cowgirl.
> Let us know how it's moving a long.
> I know I said I wouldn't post but the whole situation seems so disturbing.
> ...


Thank you. I have stepped back and letting everyone involved do what they do best. Nerves have finally chilled out and my mind is eased knowing that people are trying to help the animals and owners. I will update as soon as I know something.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

cowgirlup07 said:


> Thank you. I have stepped back and letting everyone involved do what they do best. Nerves have finally chilled out and my mind is eased knowing that people are trying to help the animals and owners. I will update as soon as I know something.


Be proud of yourself Coegirl.... 
It's so good to realize you aren.t alone in this...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the end of the story here? Were the animals moved?


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I was wondering that too.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What has happened to this story


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

glad you were able to get something going.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

After reading the "novel" I would love to hear if there is a update on the horses.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Jumperforjoy said:


> After reading the "novel" I would love to hear if there is a update on the horses.


Hi Stormy 
How are things moving?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> No they are not. Two seperate issues. People with manic depression have EXTREME emotions on either end of the scale. They are so unbelievably happy often times at inappropriate times, or so down they are inconsolable. Bipolar is when the person's mood changes constantly, oftentimes with minimal triggers, or sometimes non at all.


 I know I know. Just thought I'd mention that Bipolar people are not necessarily happy and sad. 
My husband does not get manic happy, he gets manic angry. Each person expresses it in a different way. With treatment it is a completely managable thing. I'm happily married to him and we have a 15 month old son. He has steady employment in a VERY difficult field. He just happens to take enough medication to kill a horse and sees 4 psychologists.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

furbabymum said:


> I know I know. Just thought I'd mention that Bipolar people are not necessarily happy and sad.
> My husband does not get manic happy, he gets manic angry. Each person expresses it in a different way. With treatment it is a completely managable thing. I'm happily married to him and we have a 15 month old son. He has steady employment in a VERY difficult field. He just happens to take enough medication to kill a horse and sees 4 psychologists.



This thread was not about mental illness but does leave a negative impression of bi-polar.
I have been dealing with that illness for many years...
It's about the horses And I for one will finally not to be so gullible on this board. To relay such horrific things and then just drop it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Shame shame shame
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

